# wat is los? du kannst mich auch mal schedulen :)

## kriz

n'abend.

Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich getraut und nun werkelt eine SSD im Rechner.

Es wurde eine OCZ Vertex2 60GB. Als Filesystem hab ich mich für ext4 entschieden welches mit noatime, discard gemountet wird.

Auf der SSD liegt nur das Basissystem. 

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   0 2

/dev/sdc1      /      ext4      noatime,discard      0 1

#/dev/sda4      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

#/dev/sdc2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro,users   0 0

/dev/sdb4      /home      ext3      noatime      0 2

/dev/sdb2      /usr/portage   ext3      noatime      0 2

/dev/sdb3               /usr/local/portage    ext3   noatime         0 2

/dev/sda2               /var            ext3            noatime         0 2

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

# portage ramrisk 

none /var/tmp/portage tmpfs uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=755,defaults 0 0

none          /tmp      tmpfs      defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0

# windows files

/dev/sda1      /mnt/windowsos   ntfs      noatime,ro,users,gid=100,uid=1000,umask=022     0 1

# usbstick

/dev/usbstick_8g   /mnt/usbstick_8g   vfat   noauto,users            0 0

/dev/usbstick_128m   /mnt/usbstick_128m   vfat   noauto,users            0 0

# ipod

/dev/ipod      /mnt/ipod   vfat      noauto,users               0 0

```

Alles im Lot und die SSD macht eigentlich nen guten Job. (sollte sie denn lange durchhalten:))

Trotzdem lässt mir der richtige I/O-Scheduler keine Ruhe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I/O_scheduling

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadline_scheduler

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CFQ

etc.

usw.

Alles nett geschrieben aber um wirklich eine Aussage zu treffen,  muss man das Ganze auch richtig verstanden haben.

Im Forum von OCZ wird der Deadline-Scheduler angegeben was für mich, wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, keinen Sinn ergibt.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-619496-start-0.html

Welche mount-Optionen bzw. welcher Scheduler ist bei dieser SSD korrekt denn bei den mount-Optionen ist sich auch keiner einig.

Oder kann man die Feinheiten getrost als esoterischen Quatsch abtun?  :Smile: 

schönen Abend

----------

## manuels

Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster, da ich eigentlich nicht wirklich eine Ahnung von IO-Schedulern habe.

Würde mal tippen, dass die Auswahl eines bestimmten Schedulers bei einem Laptop/Desktop (=Nicht-Server) nicht ins Gewicht fällt, da

meistens nur sehr wenige Prozesse gleichzeitig schreiben oder lesen

der Durchsatz nur im Prozentbereich steigt, was sich dann für den Nutzer (zusammen mit Wartezeiten in denen Nicht-IO-Sachen ablaufen [z.B. Berechnungen]) überhaupt nicht bemerkbar macht.

Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.

----------

## doedel

Bei mir werkelt seit zwei Jahren eine 16gb OCZ SSD mit Gentoo. Regelmässige Syncs und Updates haben bisher nichts angerichtet. Ich verwende den Deadline Scheduler da drauf.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab auch ne SSD im Laptop. Scheduler ist Noop.

Ich benutz das Ding wie ne normale Platte inklusive Portage Sync und allem. Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.

Probier die Scheduler einfach durch und guck was für dich am besten ist. Kannste ja im laufenden Betrieb ändern.

Sebastian

----------

## kriz

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich hab auch ne SSD im Laptop. Scheduler ist Noop.
> 
> Ich benutz das Ding wie ne normale Platte inklusive Portage Sync und allem. Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.
> ...

 

Das hab ich bei der Recherche über SSD's auch schon ein paar mal gelesen.

Die einen machen ein Trara und die anderen schert es nicht und sie lassen die SSD als normale Platte laufen mit einem modernen Filesystem und Trim.

Eigentlich bin ich auch Anhänger der Hau-Ruck-Methode  :Smile: 

Alles auf die SSD ausser ein paar Ramdisks und /home. Was kostet die Welt  :Very Happy: 

cc

----------

## kriz

Abschließend is zu erwähnen, dass es für den normalen Desk-PC vollkommen wurscht ist.

Die "Platte" ist schnell genug nur das Monster Firefox4 terrorisiert alle. 

cc

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wie gesagt ich muss das Ding im Laptop als normale Platte nutzen, da nur eine rein geht.

Mit ext4 und TRIM läuft das Problemlos.

Ich hab nur die tmp Verzeichnisse im Ram. Compilieren tu ich auch im RAM. Sonst wird das Ding ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste benutzt. Vollschreiben ist auch kein Thema. Es liegen immer ca 200MB/s an.

Sebastian

----------

## V10lator

Ihr SSD Terroristen!  :Very Happy: 

Ich bin bei meiner doch etwas vorsichtiger. Das root-FS liegt auf der SSD, die Ordner /usr/portage, /usr/local/portage, /usr/src, /var, /root, und /home auf der normalen HDD. Für /tmp, /var/run und /var/lock gibt es tmpfs.

Sowohl SSD als auch HDD Partitionen sind mit noatime gemountet. SSD zusätzlich mit discard (ext4).

Zum scheduler: Ein scheduler soll Bewegungen des Schreib-/Lesekopfes minimieren. Was bringt mir das auf einer SSD? Nichts (außer CPU Last). Deswegen werkelt bei mir auf der SSD noop.  :Wink: 

----------

